# Amazen product owners



## buzzy (Feb 20, 2018)

looking to buy 1 but was wondering how long each 1 makes smoke or should i just get the tray an fill as needed. Like 1 row for 2 hrs. or fill all for longer smokes. Thanks in advance.                         Never mind. I just should have looked farther into their site because all that info is there. DUH!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 20, 2018)

Glad you found the info. You will really like the product!

FYI: my AMNPS burns for 12 hours on a full load of pellets. You can load it as full as you want.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 20, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 20, 2018)

Burn time depends on airflow and the pellets used. For instance, on a windy day, even in my "mailbox mod," it will burn faster. However, I usually get about 2.5 - 3 hours per row when using hickory. I've seen this go down to as little as 2 hours per row, and as high as 3.5 hours. So, the numbers posted by others seem about right to me.


----------



## tallbm (Feb 20, 2018)

I really like the tray for the Double Smoke feature.  On quick cooks like chicken and such I like to burn 2 rows at a time to get good smoke during such fast cooks.

I seem to like about 5-8 hours of medium flavor smoke (not 100% Hickory or Mesquite but blends of them are fine) on most of my meats but what do you do when something takes 2-4 hours to cook?  Well the answer with the AMNPS is double smoke!  I do it all the time.

I hope this gives some ideas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2018)

I get about 11 hours with a full load of Pellets, 1/4" to 3/8" from the top.
I tried lighting both ends one time---Much too heavy for my preferred TBS. Couldn't even see through it inside the smoker. Never did it again. 

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm with Bear on lighting 1 vs 2 rows.  Buzzy,  you didn't indicate what you plan to generally smoke and using what type of smoker.  If you are using a propane smoker, you might consider the AMNTS (tube smoker) which was originally used for gasser smokers.   Using it in an electric smoker might generate too much smoke.

But no matter which one you get, odds are you will be able to modify it's usage to fit your particular smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2018)

cmayna said:


> I'm with Bear on lighting 1 vs 2 rows.  Buzzy,  you didn't indicate what you plan to generally smoke and using what type of smoker.  *If you are using a propane smoker, you might consider the AMNTS (tube smoker) which was originally used for gasser smokers.   Using it in an electric smoker might generate too much smoke.*
> 
> But no matter which one you get, odds are you will be able to modify it's usage to fit your particular smoker.




Yup---I should have mentioned that too. High Altitude smoking areas or Gas Smokers are better off with the AMNTS (Tube Smoker). I get too much smoke from my Tube Smoker in my MES. Good catch Craig!
Note: Altitude shouldn't be a problem in Cumberland County.

Bear


----------



## buzzy (Feb 20, 2018)

Yup using a gas smoker. Plan on using it for cheese mostly. The wife thinks it would be awesome to have some smoked butter. Plus hanging out around this place I’m sure other things will pop up that will perk my interest. Always looking for something new or different


----------



## cmayna (Feb 20, 2018)

I use my gasser for cold smoking cheese and buttah'.  I have all three of Amazen's smoke generators and typically use the AMNPS or the AMNS for cold smoking.    If I'm hot smoking with the gasser, I'll use the tube but fill it only halfway, lay it down horizontally and then shake it left to right.   It ends up half way full of pellets.  What brand of gasser do you have?  1 or 2 door?


----------



## buzzy (Feb 20, 2018)

Have older smoke hollow. Only 1 door. I believe I’ve had it since 07. Had to build smoke house for it because of all the wind we get but when  making bologna or smoked sausage (made in bologna bags ) pull smoker out an  put burner in to use as smoke house


----------

